# Maple Story, JoyToKey, Vista, Won't work?



## sbailey (Dec 3, 2007)

This is the problem I'm having. I'm not sure if it's because I am on a laptop or not, but I know friends that are using laptops and it works so...

What happens is, I turn on Joytokey to work with my xbox 360 controler IN GAME with Maple. This works perfectly on my Desktop which is windows xp. NOW joytokey WORKS OUTSIDE of the game on my laptop, as in I can type with it if I wanted to, play solitare and chess, etc., yet then when I open Maple, it just doesn't respond. Like it works outside, but doesn't translate into the game. I have the latest software for the game and the controler and of joytokey, all of it works on my desktop computer.

Is this vista related or is it just some bug I can fix real quick?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you can try that in compatibility mode.it may help may not.


----------

